# Battery Boiling



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

plugged my 29rls into shore power at the house in prep for a trip tomorrow. after an hour or so went out to find the battery smoking/boiling and hot. immediately unplugged shore power and battery calmed down.

over the winter i did remove the battery (as it was dead) and filled with distilled water and charged to capacity.

any ideas what could be wrong? a converter problem? bad/dead/done battery?

...it is hooked up correctly, triple checked it! black to positive/white to neg.

thank you!!!!!
sonny


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Was it all of the cells or just some of them boiling?


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

just some... one looks empty, three look low on water and two are fine.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Time for a new battery.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Probably a shorted cell that boiled dry. In that case, it's toast.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree.. time for a new battery..


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2. New battery time.


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks a bunch! swapped it a couple hours ago and all is good...

appreciate the help!!!

sonny


----------

